# Dave Palumbo Bulking Diet



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Im aware of Dave P's Keto diet thats available online, rumor has it there is also an off season version?? Interested to have a look and see what it entails. Has anyone come across this?

Thanks


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

u can find a keto bulk online is not rocket science just more cals


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

reza85 said:


> u can find a keto bulk online is not rocket science just more cals


Thanks for stating the obvious..


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Goose said:


> Thanks for stating the obvious..


LOL if it is the obvious then why u asking


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

reza85 said:


> LOL if it is the obvious then why u asking


Sarcasm.

I'm aware adding calories would essentially 'bulk'. That's not what I'm after. I'm after the actual bulking programme designed by Dave Palumbo

:stupid:


----------

